# silicone molds



## Miha Engblom (Mar 7, 2014)

I would like to buy a silicone mold that will not make my soap look like sponge when i CPOP. what are the options? Is it possible to  successfully CPOP in silicone molds?


----------



## lsg (Mar 7, 2014)

I am thinking that a sponge mold is one you will have to make yourself.   I have used my silicone loaf molds for CPOP.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 7, 2014)

The silicone molds from Nurture Soap Supplies have gotten good reviews.  I use the silicone liners from Brambleberry, they are fairly thin but my husband made me molds for them to fit into.  I've CPOP in them but I don't like doing it as I almost always overheats on me....I just put the lid on them and cover with a towel and get full gel every time.   I like my molds a lot, they have certainly made soaping much easier.


----------



## Lin (Mar 7, 2014)

lsg said:


> I am thinking that a sponge mold is one you will have to make yourself.   I have used my silicone loaf molds for CPOP.



Huh? Is there such thing as a sponge mold? 

She was asking about molds that DONT result in the soap looking like a sponge, meaning the tiny bubbles that result from cpop in a silicone mold.


----------



## Miha Engblom (Mar 7, 2014)

thank you Lin! how about Crafter's choice ? are they anything to CPOP in?


----------



## judymoody (Mar 7, 2014)

I recommend the ones from nurture soap supplies.  I get great results.  However, my CPOP isn't that radical.  I set the oven to its lowest setting, preheat the mold, turn off the oven when I retrieve my mold and then place the filled mold back into the oven.  Then it doesn't overheat.  Or I sometimes just wrap the warmed soap mold in blankets and insulate.


----------



## lsg (Mar 7, 2014)

Lin said:


> Huh? Is there such thing as a sponge mold?
> 
> She was asking about molds that DONT result in the soap looking like a sponge, meaning the tiny bubbles that result from cpop in a silicone mold.


 
Yep, you're right. I misread the post, sorry.:yawn:


----------



## Lin (Mar 7, 2014)

No such thing as a sponge mold then? lol. I was trying to picture what one would be. If it would be actually made of sponge (which could suck in soap batter I'd think?) or something that makes the soap look like sponge, akin to molds lined with bubblewrap for a honeycomb look.


----------

